# networthiq.com website suspicious



## heffer (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi. I went to update my net worth at www.networthiq.com earlier this month but I get a warning message from my browsers saying the connection to the website may not be safe. In firefox the message reads *"This connection is untrusted."* In chrome the message reads *"The site's security certificate has expired!"*

I have the option to proceed but both browsers say they do not recommend continuing to networthiq. Did anyone else see this or can confirm what's happening?


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like they just failed to renew their cert. I never really trusted their website to keep my information secure anyway.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

This happens every year with this site. Eventually one of the members will contact the owners who will then renew the security certifcate. The site has pretty much been ignored by its owners for a couple of years now... I still use it, but I'm thinking about pulling the plug.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Those root level security certificates cost money and must be renewed. Sounds to me like the owners are not interested in the website at this time. Use at your own risk.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, it's nice that they have an SSL certificate in the first place, however, from what I know of this site, you guys are not storing any personal information on there, isn't it?

No bank account numbers, no credit card numbers, not brokerage account numbers and so on.

It's just a real/fake user name and some real/fake numbers.
You can make up any name like GoldFinger and make yourself a virtual millionaire there.

Who cares if such a phony site has a SSL certificate or not


----------



## heffer (Feb 21, 2010)

phew... good to know. thanks guys.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I sent them a message through the "contact" section about this, but never heard anything back. *EDIT found this posted in the "questions section", this was an answer to a question posted about the security certificate:

Multiple reasons:

1. This site is nothing more than the ******* child of the company that owns it.

2. Nobody monitors or supports it.

3. Every year someone has to make contact with them (phone/fax/enail for a month) to simply add the new year into the dropdown so you can keep updating your monthly entries.

You really think they're going to spend the 5 minutes and the small amount of money it takes to renew the certificate? Maybe by year end.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

slacker said:


> I never really trusted their website to keep my information secure anyway.


You mean the information that you voluntarily made public? It could possibly be tracked to your email and real name if you provided it

I'm far more suspicious of the 21-year old's handling my personal info and money at the big banks. There are even documented stories of them "accidentally" depositing old people's money into the wrong account, let alone sell your info to someone


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

mode3sour, no need to discriminate against 21 year olds. I think it's great that young people are working in the financial sector working their way up in companies where they can learn a lot and earn a much more decent salary than working at McDonald's.

Add: Anyhow, to sum up my reasoning: people of all ages make mistakes and people of all ages work entry-level data-entry jobs. I would rather point blame at the individuals lack of due care (regardless of age) and human resources for hiring inept people or failing to further their abilities / the internal control process.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Hah it's those "young&ambitious" ones who are probably smarter than their bosses and bitter about being in data entry with a degree, realizing they can take advantage of your info

"Anyhow" you took my post way out of context. People are always so suspicious of sharing info on web sites while they are perfectly fine sharing it face to face. Pictures of licence plates comes to mind, it's not like you hide it on the street lol


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I still contend that anyone who posts their net worth online for others to see is CREEPY. Can I now add 'dangerous' to that?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

steve41 said:


> I still contend that anyone who posts their net worth online for others to see is CREEPY. Can I now add 'dangerous' to that?


I don't see how it could be categorized as creepy or dangerous. That would imply that Jungle engages in such actions.

I would be more interested in the motivations for why people do it?


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry, I am definitely sticking with 'creepy'. Someone who announces to the world what their net worth is, has some kind of weird obsession. I guess it is a generational thing. Sort of akin to the Xmas card detailing the achievements of the family members over the past year... creepy.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I use the site because it helps me stay motivated to stay on the frugal, high savings rate path I am on. Amuses me that some posters seem offended by the site's concept... Or is it the fact that some link their profiles on this site? Whatever. I removed my link months back, so perhaps I am helping in diminishing the "creepiness" quotient on the CMF.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

steve41 said:


> Sorry, I am definitely sticking with 'creepy'. Someone who announces to the world what their net worth is, has some kind of weird obsession. I guess it is a generational thing. Sort of akin to the Xmas card detailing the achievements of the family members over the past year... creepy.


It used to be "creepy" to talk about sex too. It's one of those closed minded cultural things. If it's not the norm, it's "creepy" while there is no rational reason. If it was normal to talk about net worth, people would be much more financially healthy in general. It's actually acceptable to talk about amongst my peers


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I am w Steve on this one. Yes I do track everything monthly, keeping thorough records. But that is for me, for my goals, my progress. I don't need to compare to anyone, or to show anyone. When it comes time to retire it doesn't matter if I have more saved or invested more or less than anyone else, what matters is that I have enough saved for me (and my family, hehe).


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

People share their goals and progress in everything else though. Why? Because it inspires and motivates them to do better, or just plain helps them learn from others. If people had no clue how others performed at something, they'd do much worse. Most people are in debt because they have no clue where they should be.

If we couldn't see weight, I bet we'd all be 400 lbs too.

If you always run alone you'd never do as well as if you ran in a group. Sometimes I'm running and I'm like darn that person shouldn't be outrunning me, so I push it up etc. It's not about a competition. There's always someone who can run faster or has a faster car etc. The ones who think it's a competition are the ones borrowing money to look richer than they are

I don't care if people run alone, they're obviously not trying to be track stars and that's fine. I don't see why it's creepy though other than old fashion cultural norms. Why does Frugal Trader have a blog about reaching a million? I guess him and his 15000 reader are creepy..


----------

